# May 3rd Walkabout pictures



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Me 'n the herd took a little walk around the canyon. I came home with 111 photos! Most out of focus, because baby goats move too fast. Here are some things that happened.

First, we saw a big vulture swooping around looking for the dead skunk in the neighbor's pasture. 









Zelda tasted some old Russian Napweed.









Butters and Margerine jumped on some rocks by the pond.









... and then tasted some pepperpod on the hillside (and jumped around a lot).









... and then tasted the cactus, just once. And then jumped some more.









At the end, Snickers and Zelda had a snack in the grassy paddock that DH is fencing off for the goats.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics, your goats are very pretty


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are really cute!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great pictures! your goats enjoyed it! :sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a beautiful area. goats look so content


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! Goaties were certainly enjoying the outing as well.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Your goats are adorable, and look to be having a blast :greengrin: 

What breed are Butters and Margerine?... Saanen? They are so elegant. And little Zelda is cute as a button


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like they had a great time exploring! Nice pics--Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Cute kids and nice pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful pics.....and nice goaties....they sure enjoyed the walkabout.... :greengrin: 

I never knew a vulture....could be so beautiful.....until you captured it in your photo... :wink:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

PACE said:


> What breed are Butters and Margerine?... Saanen? They are so elegant. And little Zelda is cute as a button


Yep, 4 month old Saanen bottle babies. I wish I had a picture of Butters trying to walk on a log - and falling off, then falling over. And Margerine slipping on the rocks and falling off. They only look elegant for a moment, the rest of it is sheer comedy. :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Great pictures! Snickers looks like LW's Demi!!

What kind of camera do you have? I like the quality of the ones that turned out.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That area looks beautiful!
You goats are gorgeous, I love Snickers!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Those are fantastic pictures. I have the same problem taking pictures of my baby goats

Suellen


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Amos said:


> What kind of camera do you have? I like the quality of the ones that turned out.


Canon Rebel XS - their lowest end model DSLR. I wish I had bought something with a faster autofocus system. It is really hard to get clear pictures of the little scamps. My next camera will have the face detect feature, which I think might be a big help (if it recognizes goat faces!).


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

pretty goats!!! :dance:


----------

